# Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot



## Löwenbäcker (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

mein Schlauchboot hat am Heckspiegel zwei Öffnungen die mit Gummistopfen verschlossen sind. Wenn ich es aus dem Wasser hole mache ich die Stopfen raus und kippe das im Boot befindliche Wasser aus. Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich das auch während der Fahrt machen kann? Die Stopfen sind nur von außen bedienbar. Man würde bei dem Boot da schon rankommen. Blos was mache ich, wenn ich den Stopfen raus mache und beim Reinmachen das Loch nicht mehr so schnell unter Wasser finde... Dann säuft das Boot doch ab...  Wie handhabt Ihr das bei Euren Schlauchbooten?


----------



## vazzquezz (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*

@Löwenbäcker: Üblicherweise sind in den Löchern Rückschlagmebranen! Sehen aus wie kreisrunde Gummiplättchen mit nem Pinökel in der Mitte ...

Wenn die drin sind, einfach mal die Membran vorsichtig anheben und evtl. Dreck drunter entfernen, damit die Gummilippe wieder gut schliesst. 

Fehlen sie, einfach neue besorgen (Kosten so ca. 3€ pro Stück), und von AUSSEN in die Öffnungen einstecken und den Pinökel durchziehen.

Danach brauchste die Stopfen eigentlich gar nicht mehr einzustecken ... ;-)

#6

V.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*

Danke schön. Guter Tipp. Werde mir die Löcher jetzt mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## donlotis (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*

Wenn die Membrane drin ist kannst Du auch während der Fahrt lenzen, dass funktioniert allerdings nur bei Gleitfahrt.
Wenn Du da am Stopfen rumfummelst noch einen guten Tipp: IMMER den Motor vorher ausmachen, also auch nicht im Leerlauf versuchen!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*



donlotis schrieb:


> IMMER den Motor vorher ausmachen, also auch nicht im Leerlauf versuchen!
> 
> Gruß donlotis




Ansonsten gibts Geschnetzeltes #t


----------



## Tatschky (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*

Und was ist ein Drainageventil, ist wohl das Selbe oder?;+


----------



## ulf (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Bedienung Lenzventil bei Schlauchboot*



donlotis schrieb:


> Wenn die Membrane drin ist kannst Du auch während der Fahrt lenzen, dass funktioniert allerdings nur bei Gleitfahrt.



Hallo

Bei meinem Schlauchi funktioniert das am besten kurz vor Gleitfahrt, weil dann das Boot am steilsten steht. Abgesehen davon, funktioniert das sobald man vorwärts knapp über Standgas fährt.

Gruß Ulf


----------

